# How many fellow furs out there don't really like to roleplay?



## Bababooey (Apr 2, 2020)

For me personally, I prefer daydreaming. I don't have the patience, motivation, or enough interest to roleplay seriously anymore. It sucks because I feel like the minority. Am I wrong?


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Apr 2, 2020)

I mean, I can't speak for anyone else. I'm a daydreamer myself who likes to RP. Nothing wrong wtih daydreaming, nothing wrong with not wanting to RP. You do you ^_^


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Apr 2, 2020)

I don't RP because I just don't have time.

With that being said if someone was willing to pay me to be their RP partner I'd be up for it. Probably could charge a comparable rate to my writing.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 2, 2020)

Roleplaying is just collective daydreaming, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Rayd (Apr 2, 2020)

my passion for roleplaying was killed by countless dozens of disappointing partners who either don't put in as much effort as i did, or were generally uncreative. now when i'm actually interested in roleplaying with someone, i have to force myself to do so, because it feels like such a chore now. in a similar fashion, day-dreaming and world building on my own is much more enjoyable to me now.


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 2, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Roleplaying is just collective daydreaming, wouldn't you say?


Yeah I suppose, but I'm one of those people that likes to be in complete control nowadays.


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 2, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> my passion for roleplaying was killed by countless dozens of disappointing partners who either don't put in as much effort as i did, or were generally uncreative. now when i'm actually interested in roleplaying with someone, i have to force myself to do so, because it feels like such a chore now. in a similar fashion, day-dreaming and world building on my own is much more enjoyable to me now.


Omg I'm in the same exact boat.


----------



## PercyD (Apr 2, 2020)

I like to roleplay still and I have a few good partners with a few great stories over the years.

However, it's really hard to find good partners that contribute to the story. vAv

And, if I do, the good ones usually have life things to do. I understand, cause I'm one of those with life things to do. However, as I get older, I find it's harder to carve out time for quality writing.


----------



## Simo (Apr 2, 2020)

Maybe it's the extroverted streak in me, or the romantic, but I've had some of the most amazing RPs over the years, even if they can be a lot of work, and not always easy to come by. Daydreaming is good too: there's certainly periods where I haven't RPd much, and also times when I've had the sweetest daydreams about some of the furs I've RPd with : )



Sir Thaikard said:


> I don't RP because I just don't have time.
> 
> With that being said if someone was willing to pay me to be their RP partner I'd be up for it. Probably could charge a comparable rate to my writing.



Huh...if I line up some 'partners' can I be your RP pimp, and get a cut of the dough? :V

Times are rough, here


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Apr 2, 2020)

Simo said:


> Maybe it's the extroverted streak in me, or the romantic, but I've had some of the most amazing RPs over the years, even if they can be a lot of work, and not always easy to come by. Daydreaming is good too: there's certainly periods where I haven't RPd much, and also times when I've had the sweetest daydreams about some of the furs I've RPd with : )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll give you 10% of the first payment I get. Standard referral fee that I give when getting referrals from my writing clients.


----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 3, 2020)

I used to love roleplay - but now pretty much every roleplay is sexual...


----------



## weirdoguy (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm trying to get back into rping after being previously becoming drained from doing it.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 4, 2020)

I love it, but to each their own.


----------



## Elon Flow (Apr 4, 2020)

...


----------



## Thrashy (Apr 4, 2020)

I've never really RPd, and I'm probably way too uncreative for it anyways xD

Then I wouldn't do an NSFW roleplay, which kinda rules like 90% of RPer out


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 4, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> I've never really RPd, and I'm probably way too uncreative for it anyways xD
> 
> Then I wouldn't do an NSFW roleplay, which kinda rules like 90% of RPer out



I prefer SFW rp's myself as all my characters have lore and are combat ready.


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 4, 2020)

I like to RP casually instead of participating in stories, ie. Whenever I enter laid-back threads like Preds vs. Prey and have a chit chat with others as my sona. Sometimes I find myself mixing fantasy with reality


----------



## Pomorek (Apr 4, 2020)

Yeah, it was never my thing either. Paradoxically, I can easily imagine myself acting on a scene, no stage fright here (not that I had many occasions though). But it is doing this in private which feels kinda... I don't know, embarrassing to me?


----------



## Tyll'a (Apr 4, 2020)

RP is how I became a furry, and it is how I met Tyll'a.  It's also how I met my IRL significant other (we were in the same RP group).  But I don't do NSFW RP or anything like that.


----------

